
Pulled Oat is a vegetarian alternative to Pulled Pork - velmu
http://metropolitan.fi/entry/pulled-oat-is-a-vegetarian-alternative-to-pulled-pork-from-finland
======
zzalpha
Is... this an advertisement disguised as an article? Nothing indicates this is
sponsored content but it sure reads like it...

